# Abu Dhabi's Housing Crisis?



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

So we're moving back to the UAE this August, but this time we'll be in *Abu Dhabi*. The word on the street is that while Dubai is suffering from overpriced accommodation, Abu Dhabi is apparently suffering a housing shortage. I'm looking at a housing allowance of 120,000 annually (it's just the two of us). How hard is it going to be to find a 2 or 3 bedroom flat in this range in Abu Dhabi? Also, having never lived in AD in particular, could someone give me an idea of some of the different neighbourhoods?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Good luck !!!
Im afraid Abu Dhabi may have a shortage, but prices arent much lower than Dubai !!!

On another forum we were recently discussing this...short answer was extremely unlikely...
2 bed 150 +...again will depend on area


----------

